
Today's Idea: Embeddable web forms, accessible via API - adrian_pop
Well, even if I&#x27;m a software developer, I like drag &amp; drop, and creating forms without many hasle.<p>Most of the time I write some new app (hobby), it doesn&#x27;t get too big: some admin panel, few forms, few tables I need to do over and over same work: tables, models, validators, forms, handle errors....boring stuff.<p>I want to create a service (if it doesn&#x27;t exist already) that would allow me to create forms via a web interface (form builder), allow some post submit actions (hooks or something) and get the data via an API.<p>Data could be stored on service&#x27;s servers and deleted anytime a delete command is issued via API or web interface.
======
adrian_pop
I found out that jotform has an api, but didn't read the docs.

------
herbst
Like Google Forms + Google Spreadsheet?

------
dectroo
maybe ylu are talking about RAD software. there is many, i suggest you to try

wakanda screendy aurelia

happy coding

